# Thoughts on Slip Lead



## GSDoggo (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys, whats everyones thoughts on a slip lead for an 8 mo old? He is pulling an awful lot on the leash, even though we have been working on it for months. He doesnt care much for harnesses (hard to get on him), so I thought a slip lead for walking might be good. This one specifically (https://www.amazon.com/Mendota-Products-Slip-Lead-Black/dp/B00074W3RM?tag=shepped05-20&th=1&psc=1)

Thanks!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh ,,, a SLL is the only tool I use, and one you don't wanna drag the puppy around by the neck with it. 

I did a thread on it on Boxerforum, it will at least give you some insight.:
Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Easy on and off. Easy to choke them, so if you're going to use it for a strong puller, I'd make sure you're doing something to show him where to correctly be when heeling, not just depending on the lead to try and restrain him.. Along with opposition reflex, some dogs don't think clearly when you start choking them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You will be better off with a prong collar. Study the use on Leerburg.com. They also have the best material.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd recommend a prong collar also. Despite their look, they are easier on the dog than a slip collar, which is a dog-choking device. The Prong collar evenly distributes the pressure over a large area, and though it will get your dog's attention, it is not painful. 

Really! Try one around your own arm, leg, neck!!! Once people actually experience what the prong collar feels like, it's mystery and associated distrust melts away!

Just make sure it is fitted correctly, the way the article on Leerburg.com shows.


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

I use a pronged caller as I too had a puppy puller when walking. After just a few walks, the pulling subsided with corrections. Today, almost a year after I started, I don't even use the "correction" loop on the collar and double-loop it, which prevents the ability to correct or choke. Just putting it on alerts him that he shouldn't pull. Unless there is a female in the area, he's excellent with it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

With my next pup, male, I will not wait until he has learned to pull. My experience was that walking without pulling worked great with the clicker during puppy hood but when he got older, he didn't value that as much any more. Once he pulled me off my feet as an eight month old brat, I got the prong. It was amazing. Some one here called it 'power steering', and it is.
With Deja, I tried to wean her off the prong but she is smart enough to know the difference between the prong and her martingale collar. So I gave in and still use the prong when we go to more distracting places.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I do not have experience with the SLL, but have heard good things. 


I shaped for months the heel with food, no food no heel. Atjust over 6 months I tried the prong in the house and in the yard and later indistractions. I used gentle leash pressure and directional changes; pup never hit the end of the leash hard and self-corrected. Within a week he was back on the flat collar with a nice heel. I do sometimes have to make some directional changes to remind him what we are doing. We have had a couple hiccups (he is still very young) but all in all it was a helpful tool to get the point across. I do bring the prong on walks to new places just in case. I haven’t had to use it yet, but I can see the possibilities.


You have been very patient to wait 8 months I would say give a tool a go if you have shaped the behavior first and understand how to use the tool as well as introduce it. 
I was taught the importance of “walking the dog” by another member here, I have seen other positive behavior stem from it. Enjoy walking the dog. J


----------

